# The Hobby Shop__Dayton,OH__Charity Race



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

CHARITY RACE

July 12

HABITAT FOR HUMANITY

1PM START

4 QUALIFIERS

THEN MAINS 

Permenant track with lots of traction............


www.thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Come on out. This is going to be a good time!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

To the top......


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Well.....................how did it go?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

rained........mother nature hates charity 
I had to miss the race due to other commitments.......

I did get to the HPI Challenge there last week..........it turned out great and the rain hit all around but not at the track...


----------

